# =UNIQUE coming to O365?



## JoeVBAHelp (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi all

Does anyone have an ideas of when the new array formulas are coming to excel O365?

They were released to insiders exactly one year ago now but still no sign for normal users.

Apologies if there is already a thread on this, I I did a quick search but couldn't find

Thanks
Joe


----------



## jorismoerings (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi,

As to my knowledge the UNIQUE function is one of the new beta features, and not even available to all office insiders but a subset of Office Insiders at this time. 
Microsoft announced last september '18, they would continue to optimize the new features over the next  months and when ready, a release them to all Office  Insiders would follow, and subsequent to Office 365 users.
Even the Insiders community doesn't have more info yet. Perhaps the MVP's ?


----------



## JoeVBAHelp (Oct 1, 2019)

Ok thanks jorismoerings

Such a shame it is taking so long.  Currently means that I have to use Google sheets instead on excel, or vba which is rather try and avoid.

Will be a game changer when it finally arrives


----------



## MARK858 (Oct 16, 2019)

JoeVBAHelp said:


> Ok thanks jorismoerings
> 
> Such a shame it is taking so long.  Currently means that I have to use Google sheets instead on excel, or vba which is rather try and avoid.
> 
> Will be a game changer when it finally arrives



If doing a vertical list with data in A2:A12, Formula in B2 and dragged down....



> =IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$12, MATCH(0, INDEX(COUNTIF($B$1:B1, $A$2:$A$12), 0, 0), 0)), "")


----------



## MARK858 (Oct 16, 2019)

Demo table of previous post in link below

https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/test-here/1112494-demo-question.html#post5357053


----------

